# Brothers In Blood



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Before I begin, this RP is set after the events of the black library novel Blood Gorgon and uses its characters. So if you have not read the book and still intend to I’d advise to stop reading here because this post does contain spoilers.

_*Brothers in Blood*

“Barsabbas did not even realise he had been shot. He lashed once more across the face, flattening the witches jaw. Only then did he see the bolt pistol had punched two craters in his abdomen. Barsabbas pushed through the pain and brought his mace down hard between Muhr’s eyes.
Blind with pain, Muhr fired up from a seated position. He emptied the rest of his clip point blank into Barsabbas’s chest plate.

You are dying-

Barsabbas pushed the thought aside. He sank to his knees slowly, clutching a gauntlet to his chest to stem the bleeding as he had been trained to. But there was too much. The blood pumped around his head and drained down his front. His visor dimmed as the damaged machine spirit conserved power. The entire chest plate had been shorn away.

His arm came up weakly, the mace trembling in his tenuous grasp. He swung it down again, with his last effort bringing it down to bounce piteously off Muhr’s armour. The witch lay prostate, his face no longer recognisable, his white hair drenched dark black and red. He wheezed through his broken mouth.

Dead now-

Barsabbas’s vision began to fade. He could no longer feel the mighty beat of his hearts. He eased himself down, leaning his back against the crumbling bulkhead. He became listless as his lips grew cold. Lying down almost beside him, Muhr stirred slightly, blood bubbling from his mouth. Barsabbas shook his head. He could not die before Muhr. Straining, Barsabbas dragged himself onto his front and inched his hand toward Muhr’s throat. Barsabbas’s vision was flickering and fuzzing round the edges, but he kept his focus singular. He reached out and seized Muhr’s throat in his grasp. The witch wheezed and slapped at his hands weakly. Slowly, little by little. Barsabbas squeezed the life out of his enemy.”_​

Extract from “Blood Gorgon” by Henry Zou.



The Blood Gorgons were one of the chapters founded in the cursed 21st founding. They were condemned to damnation by the high lords of terra. The sons of Russ were sanctioned to chase and eliminate the Blood Gorgons chapter. Led by their Chapter master , or Khorsaad, Gammadin, the Gorgons fled into the eye of terror after pledging themselves to chaos and 6 decades of being hunted. 


The Gorgons are an Anomaly for Chaos marines for they consider themselves a band of brothers first and servants of chaos second. This belief is strengthened by what the Blood Gorgons call “Blood Bonding” this process involves taking organs from two Blood Gorgon marines and interchanging them to make a weak psychic bond which strengthens each marine from shared experience. The bond is very important to a Blood Gorgon marine due to its nature. An individual spends many hundreds of years linked to his bond brother and they eventually act as if they are one single conscience. 
The Gorgons do not have high hopes and dreams. Mainly piratical in nature, the Gorgons do not seek war. They train for lightning fast raids, take what they need to survive and then return to their floating fortress which they call “Cauldron Born” which is infused to Gammadin through many different chaotic rituals.


When the chapter have need of consulting the powers of chaos they do so through their patron. Yetsugei is a very weak minor god who thrives on trickery and deception. Why the Blood Gorgons chose him as their patron Is unknown. Although their page of 40k wiki states they are undivided and value independence above all else, the book states that Yetsugei is their patron. But the Gorgons by nature they do not rely of deception or fear tactics which Yetsugei likes. They show a level of comprehension and focus which is rarely seen among the servants of chaos.

----------------------------------------


Now the fluff is out of the way and you hopefully have an idea of what the Blood Gorgons are like, I will move onto the rules.

1)	I reserve the right to kill your character for dramatic effect or in case of punitive measures.
2)	God modder’s GTFO
3)	2 Paragraph/6 Sentence post minimum, I’m not going to be very strict on this but it’s there to give an idea of what I’d expect from you. In return I’ll try to post double what I expect you to write,
4)	Make sure that your posts are realistic; I’m not talking about god modding here. I’m talking about your characters thoughts and emotions. Don’t post saying you’re really pissed off with something and lose control, then the next second your calm collected and in control of your faculties.
5)	The most important rule here, do not apply if you don’t think you will be committed, Each player is linked to another player which means that if one person leaves the player that he/she is linked to will either have to leave also or find a replacement player and spend time making sure the feel of the relationship is the same. I’m not saying anyone here is a fully fledged author or anything but it’s extremely difficult to write in another person’s style for any length of time.
6)	Finally if you’re unable to post or have any questions do not hesitate to pm me. I don’t bite.


Now onto the characters you will be playing,

The RP takes place 100 or so years after the events on Hauts Bassiq, The Blood Gorgons return to Hauts to check and see if their efforts to drive away Nurgle’s influence have been successful or not. However when they arrive something has gone astray. The devices put in place to terraform the planets ecosystem have become possessed by an unknown force, the master switch to the devices is missing and the Gorgons he put in place to protect the planet gone without a trace. Gammadin, who now feels very strongly that Hauts Bassiq must be protected decides to consult Yetsugei. This is where the action starts.

You will play the members of Squad Atamore in the Blood Gorgons 5th company. The squad contains 5 battle brothers and a sergeant. Each brother is bonded to one other, decide amongst yourselves who you wish to pair up with. People who want to be the sergeant, PM me a Cs and I will decide who the sergeant is, at the end of recruitment. The sergeant will have the illusion of choice, he will pick between pre-fabricated options in order to keep the story on track. However he will be responsible for the kind of environments the players will experience. If I give the option for example of either travelling through a pleasant forest where you will get a chance to communicate with the other players, or To steal a transport from a bustling city and be chased by local authorities. This means the Sergeant has a degree of control over the pacing of the RP. So make sure you know what you’re getting into if you do apply.

Template;

*Name:* Some examples of blood gorgon names; Gammadin, Barsabbas, Muhr, Sabtah, Hammurabi, Hazareth. So they are generally middle eastern sounding names with a hint of generaly anything. No two Gorgons are the same so really it’s up to you as to what your name is like
Age: You will be very, very old. The Gorgons were created in the 36th millennium and many of them are still original Blood Gorgons even Though they do maintain the chapter’s gene-seed religiously

*Bond Brother:* Name of your bond brother.

*Personality:* Obviously you’re a chaos marine so you’re not going to skip through the daisy’s and ride unicorns. Be realistic. However as mentioned previously, No two blood gorgons are the same so be as diverse as you want.

*Appearance:*The image below is the blood 
gorgon colour scheme.








For a third time, no two blood gorgons are the same so be as original as you want.

*History:* Self-explanatory, however don’t go overboard with this in terms of individuality. I don’t want any stories of members of other War band’s coming to join the Gorgons or anything like that.

*War gear:* You will generally have a boltgun, bolt pistol, grenades and a selection of different close combat weapons including archaic power weapons but be reasonable. The gorgons also favour flame weapons fairly heavily so feel free to take a combi-flamer. 

*Combat technique:* how does your character fight? Is he up close and personal? Does he stamp of his enemies toes and sucker punch them? Does he stay at range in a good vantage point? Or does he fight defensive and wait for the perfect opening. Your technique will have been built up by the experiences you have with your bond brother but that does not mean that you have to be the same.

Please wait until you know who your bond brother is before posting a CS, but obviously post if you’re interested and co-ordinate with others either here or via PM.

Ideally I’d want 6 players for this RP as fluff wise Blood Gorgons come in squads of 6 but if there is demand I can extend it by 2-4 and just make up something when the time comes.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

really? no one? alright i'll go back to lurking.

if a mod wants to close or delete this thread that would be good.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think it's you, I think it's just that 'The Dark Age of Technology' hit RP harder than most and has presaged the early closure of some RPs as well as others simply not receiving interest, people have either left, or are now more involved in other sites.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Jackinator said:


> I don't think it's you, I think it's just that 'The Dark Age of Technology' hit RP harder than most and has presaged the early closure of some RPs as well as others simply not receiving interest, people have either left, or are now more involved in other sites.


Yes and no; the downtime only postponed those RP's which will make it to their ends, and brought those that will not to a swifter 'end.'



warsmith7752 said:


> really? no one? alright i'll go back to lurking.


Well, for me, there are a few turn offs.

The bit between the extract (which was a nice touch) and the rules was a bit..meh. You've more or less just copied the first bit from the 40k wiki page on their chapter history (the use of 40k wiki being the first, and a rather big, turn off.)

Then there is your rule number one, your reserving the right to kill off any characters if you deem it will help the story in some way, shape, or form. Thats all fine and dandy when it comes to NPC's but your essentially telling potential players that there is a chance that their character will be killed off without warning; not if they break your rules, not if they get their character into a bad situation, but if you feel like it should happen.

Combined with the fact that characters are bonded, and the loss of one may mean the loss of another. So it not only falls to me to find another member to play my bond brother (an idea I am all for mind you) but at any time my character or the bond brother could be offed and the other half of the bond screwed. A GM willing to deal with stuff is fine, but this is no better than GM's who make it a rule that if you miss X number of updates your character is offed.

Mind you this is totally a personal preference but I've never really been a fan of players going for slots like sergeant. A GM offering such a spot to the character (s)he likes the best, that I like seeing.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else, but your RP looks good, my only 2 problems are:

1. I know next to nothing about the Blood Gorgons and after my disastrous character in 'The Claw' I'm reluctant to play an character from a group I don't know much about fluff wise.
2. In about 3 weeks I have my winter university exams, for which I need to allow a fair amount of time to revise for. Several others may well have exams which might explain the lack of interest (as they will be revising too)

Plus, I get the impression that the RP's have taken a serious hit since the site was down for ages. Keep this RP in reserve as it looks very promising. If you tried again in a few months time, once all the winter exams are over and everyone is free from schools/colleges/uni then you might have more luck. I certainly would be more interested then, as I'd have time to properly devote to it.

Anyways, all the best in your future en-devours my friend!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@Jackinator, i thought that someone new might make people want to give it a go again.

@darkreever, point 1. There really isn't a whole lot of lore on the Blood Gorgons, the book only really gives you an impression of how important their bonding process is to them. However i felt that i needed to put some fluff about the War band so was stuck for what to put as there wasn't much other than just give an overview which ended up very similar to the 40k wiki.

point 2. I don't really see why this would be a major problem, its really quite difficult to kill a space marine so 9 times out of 10 there would be warning, However i think i gave the wrong impression with how I worded it, i tried to make it clear that your character can die even if you don't break the rules so that there wont be any whining if it did happen. Furthermore, i'd have hoped that people would put faith into me having common sense and not kill off players left right and centre when you only have 6 players there. Although due to the Gorgons emphasis on the Blood Bond I did think that a death of a bond brother would make the story a lot more interesting.

Point 3. I Agree completely with this point, it was a major reservation I had before putting the thread up.

Point 4. I gave the option of sergeant so that the players felt they had some control over the RP instead of them just being passengers. However fair enough, if its not your thing then who am i to naysay?

@Deus Mortis, Point 1. That isnt really a problem as the blood gorgons really dont have much lore at all, its pretty much all about how they are induviduals and value freedom.

point 2. My exams start in february but i've started studying already to make sure i have time to do the things i enjoy.

point 3. We shall see what the future holds.


----------

